# 400w HPS light too hot for grow space?



## GreenBandit (May 24, 2005)

i think my 400w hps globe is burning my plant...if u look closely at the pics below u can see the tips are starting to brown and curl...my grow space is abit under 3'x2' in size...the tip of my plant is a good 2 feet away from the light...but i think the problem is due to the heat build up in the closet area.

i have a fan going in there but that doesnt really cool the area down much... i leave the closet door open as much as i can to let the hot air out..

any other advice someone can give me to correct the current condition of my plant?? how can i maintain a constant temperature/humidity in my grow space??


----------



## rasta (May 24, 2005)

if thats not possible next best and least $$$$ thing to do is go to home depot buy a 8$ bathroom vent fan ( get one that does not make much noise ,,some of them are loud as **** cut about a 4"sq hole in the top of the closet ( in one of the back corners )you dont even need to vent it let it blow right in to attic ,if someone is above you will need to be carefull of the smell (also your plants look over fed (to much fer,,,)could just be the pic. but on the look out for signs of over feeding ..///good luck post more pic


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jun 1, 2005)

Doesnt look like heat stress to me. Looks like a nute or Ph problum. When a leaf get's burned, you can tell. It'll be gone. Only thing left are some shrivled brown dead leaves. The leaves there are just unhealthy. My plants stay about 10" from the bulb. And they are fine. It's not the bulb. Back off on the nutes a bit. Flush that fiber out good.

All given though. She's lookin great man.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jun 1, 2005)

DS when u say flush good, you mean just water it normally without any nuts?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 1, 2005)

Marijuana needs constant fresh air.
The plant "breathes" CO2.  When CO2 is depleted, growth ceases, which can lead to many other problems, like nutrient overdose/imbalance.
Do what rasta suggested AND also cut a hole in the door as low as possible and install another fan pointing in for intake.
You need to install the fans in-wall/ceiling.  You'll need a drill, saw and screws, etc.
Also, use an "S" or elbow of metal ducting the same size as the hole to prevent light from entering the growspace during flowering.


----------



## kevin (Jun 2, 2005)

bizzy323 said:
			
		

> DS when u say flush good, you mean just water it normally without any nuts?


 


<SPAN style="COLOR: black">when you flush them you run a lot of water through them to wash out the nuts in the soil.


----------



## thewebjunkie (Jun 2, 2005)

It looks like nute burn, you been giving your babys too many nutes?


----------

